# I have a grandbirdy!



## AlbyPepper (Apr 3, 2010)

I am so proud of Alby and Cinnamon. They have gone from two birds who couldn't stand being near each other, to two very devoted parents. Cinnamon wanted to nest so badly that nothing I did would discourage her, so I gave in and let her do what nature was telling her to do. So far only one chick has hatched. There are still 4 eggs to go. Cinnamon laid a total of 7 eggs, but unfortunately 2 were laid outside of the nest box and got broken. I am blown away with how happy I am. Now for a question. I don't understand the mutation thing fully. But Cinnamon is a cinnamon pearl. And Alby is a whiteface lutino pearl. Does anyone know what the babies may turn out to look like?


----------



## clem&peeps (Nov 17, 2009)

Congratulations! I know what you mean by trying to fight nature with these guys. I also decided to allow mine to nest. My babies are 2 weeks old now and there are only two of them. 
You'll be amazed at how fast they grow! I'm still learning the whole mutation thing my self so i cant help you there. 
Good luck and keep us updated


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Wow congrats! Gives me hope for my 2 as my female doesnt really like my male 

If there are no hidden splits heres what the babies should be,

Mother:Cinnamon Pearl
Father:Whiteface Lutino Pearl

male offspring:
100% Pearl Split To Whiteface {X1: Lutino} {X2: Cinnamon}

female offspring:
100% Lutino Pearl Split To Whiteface

http://www.kirstenmunson.com/cockatiels/blue.html


----------



## AlbyPepper (Apr 3, 2010)

We have now got 2 bright yellow little fuzzies! They are just the cutest little things


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats on the babies.


----------



## Buggy (Jan 27, 2011)

Congrats so all your girls will have red eyes.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Congrats on the babies! They are a joy to have!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww congrats


----------



## Jessica E (Aug 4, 2010)

congrats babies are so fun.


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Congrats on the babies. If a baby has pink or reddish eyes it will be a female, if we have the mutations right, the males will look black or purple.


----------



## Renye (Mar 12, 2011)

Congrats!!! :bday: You look like so happy... It´s fantastic!:clap: 
_________________________________________________________

I love Reynie :tiel1: and Perlita :tiel5:!


----------



## Renye (Mar 12, 2011)

Congrats!!! :bday: You look like so happy... lol :clap: :thumbu: 
____________________________________________________________

I love Reynie :tiel1: and Perlita :tiel5:!


----------



## AlbyPepper (Apr 3, 2010)

Number 4 grandbirdy arrived today. They all look perfectly fuzzy and healthy. Still number 5 to hatch. I'm sure I saw a pip mark on the egg. So far I have a possible 4 homes for the babies. And they are all people I work with, so I will be kept updated all the time. I may have to keep number 5 for myself


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

YAY for more babies...keeping one is always a good idea!


----------



## AlbyPepper (Apr 3, 2010)

I am expecting number 5 to hatch tonight or in the morning. The four babies that are in the nest are so beautiful and healthy. They have full crops, are a lovely colour and toasty warm. I got game and had a little hold of Uno, who was the first to hatch. I am thinking that I may keep him/her, since it is my first grandbirdy (any excuse to keep one). I got my hubby to take some pics of Uno, that I will post later. These little baby birds are just adorable.


----------



## AlbyPepper (Apr 3, 2010)

Number 5 is in the egg chirping away


----------



## Lucky Duck (Jul 23, 2011)

Congrats on the babies, would love to see some pictures!!!


----------



## beckywakeydave (Aug 2, 2011)

Congrats yea pics plz


----------



## AlbyPepper (Apr 3, 2010)

Number 5 hatched last night. All babies are beautiful and healthy.


----------

